# Please Delete My Account Please Delete



## AndrewBud (Nov 12, 2007)

Please Have A MODERATOR OR STAFF MEMBER DELETE THIS ACCOUNT....

I NO LONGER WANT TO BE A PART OF THIS FORUM THERE IS WAY TO MANY IGNORANT CHILDREN THAT THINK THEY KNOW EVERYTHING WHEN THEY HAVE NEVER GROWN ANYTHING IN THERE LIFE...

PLEASE DELETE THIS ACCOUNT I DO NOT WANT TO RECEIVE EMAILS FROM THIS SITE EVER AGAIN...

ANDREWBUD


----------



## thegtiguy (Nov 12, 2007)

YET you are still online...lol deuche


----------



## potpimp (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, TONS of ignorant children running around in this forum; isn't that great? You could be one of them if you weren't such a candy ass, mr. 29 posts, LOL. Just kidding... not really.


----------



## Arjeje (Jun 13, 2009)

I have no problem with anyone on this site, I just need my account deleted so anyone searching for me can't find out about my 'home habits'...PLEASE DELETE MY ACCOUNT, Mr. Administrator...

TYVM


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Jun 13, 2009)

You can edit your posts if the thread it is in hasn't been locked/closed. Just remove the content of your posts. Then use some common sense before you consider posting ever again.


----------



## jrrtheskater (Jul 7, 2009)

PLEASE DELETE MY ACCOUNT....I don't have any problems with anyone either but just like Arjeje said I just need my account deleted so anyone searching for me can't find out about my 'home habits'...PLEASE DELETE MY ACCOUNT thx


----------



## auburnguy32 (Aug 3, 2009)

delete my account as well, I apologize for the inconvenience, but I would really appreciate it. The thought police are after me....


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 5, 2009)

whats with these people gettin scared and jumpin ship?


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 5, 2009)

Why not just leave? Deleting in case you didn't know...means nothing. Once it's down in the server, it is done. Any serious investigation can pull that info out, whether the admin deletes it or not.

Once it enters cyberspace.....there is no real delete.


----------



## timsatx1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Do not delete my account. Lol. I'm in it for the long haul people.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Why not just leave? Deleting in case you didn't know...means nothing. Once it's down in the server, it is done. Any serious investigation can pull that info out, whether the admin deletes it or not.
> 
> Once it enters cyberspace.....there is no real delete.


that's right 

Unless the matrix is destroyed, the sentient machines will still be in control - stimulating your alternate reality!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 5, 2009)

I got stimulated last night, but I'm not posting any pics!!


----------



## RasDan (Aug 5, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> removed


 
You guys are WAY to pissed to be smoking herb?! (well any good herb)LOL!!! delete delete delete there accounts QUICK before its to late!!! There all so uptight there going to give them selfs heart attacks?! Do it for there own good please! (wink)


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 5, 2009)

wow dude got some rancid shit. LMAO


----------



## RasDan (Aug 5, 2009)

Ya Mon must be some baaaad seeeehit!


----------



## .Calico (Aug 7, 2009)

The Good Drugs Guide


----------



## BoXofStankay (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe...They don't like pot anymore OMG?

Seriously, i made the mistake of starting a journal. Stopped posting it in tho, just don't put shit that can get you identified.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 13, 2009)

You can check out, but you can *never* leave.

Welcome... to The Hotel Rollitup.

Bwahaahaahaa!


----------



## bseal009 (Oct 26, 2009)

please delete my account also rollitup. Thx


----------



## garensbro (Nov 5, 2009)

timsatx1 said:


> Do not delete my account. Lol. I'm in it for the long haul people.


 
Yeah, do not delete my account either please. TYVM


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 5, 2009)

OMG!!! Are they deleting accounts???

Don't delete mine either!! Don't!!!! NOOOOooooo!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2009)

do you mean to tell me that if you start a journal, your not supposed to include a big picture of the front of your house, making sure you get a good one of your address and of course include the zip code, date of birth, and social security number right on the front page? crap.. i've been doing it wrong the whole time then.. what can i do?? lol...
i'm sooo afraid that someone may recognize me by a picture i posted of a frigging plant.. wtf... if you are gonna grow, you know already that you are taking some chances, order seeds of the net.. more chances.. join a site like this... again, more chance... but guess what my friends.. in life, if you take no chances, you get no reward..
give me all the rewards damnit... i'm a chance taken fool and love to reap the rewards.. oh well.. to each their own i guess..


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 5, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> do you mean to tell me that if you start a journal, your not supposed to include a big picture of the front of your house, making sure you get a good one of your address and of course include the zip code, date of birth, and social security number right on the front page? crap.. i've been doing it wrong the whole time then.. what can i do?? lol...
> i'm sooo afraid that someone may recognize me by a picture i posted of a frigging plant.. wtf... if you are gonna grow, you know already that you are taking some chances, order seeds of the net.. more chances.. join a site like this... again, more chance... but guess what my friends.. in life, if you take no chances, you get no reward..
> give me all the rewards damnit... i'm a chance taken fool and love to reap the rewards.. oh well.. to each their own i guess..


Sarcasm aside. Prudence would demand that one not include incriminating photos. 

I would like to think all members of RIU are smart enough to avoid revealing themselves. 

Sadly I am mistaken.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 5, 2009)

what all of you have failed to mention is that everyone who has jumped on this ban ship..
has 1 post



the 1 post they have, is the post asking them to be deleted... its a joke.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey johnnyorganic.. im glad you picked up on my sarcasm.. i often use it to try to prove a point, but sometimes it goes over peoples heads.. i know, i know, sarcasm is the defense of the weak, what can i say, lol...
my ? was really that i honestly hope that you didn't find that pix on this site in a post or in someones grow journal or somewhere.... how friggin stupid can someone be? honestly.. i was only joking about the pix of my house in my posts and all, but i would think that people would have enough sense to not post a pix of themselves or anyone else for that matter in this site... but i guess i am mistaken... and to top it off, the kid looks like he is about thirteen years old... that has to be the biggest dumbass thing i have seen yet on this site..
come on people... lets have a little inteligence when we post pix and stuff.. i just read a good article someone had posted about how to get rid of any details from pix that you post before you do.. i am no computer whizz.. so i will not even try to explain it, but it said that all digi cameras have identification marks on them that if you wanted to, you could look them up and find the manufacturer of the camera, and possibly even to whom the camera was sold..
we all know that this is a chance taking hobby we love, but for gods sake don't make anyone's job easier to bust you, or anyone for that matter.. be smart about all of your posts and pix.. i usually try to do the preview post button before i post to check for spelling errors, and anything that i don't think should go up on the web where i can never take it back once it is posted..
i really can't f'ing believe that pix...
please, please people.. use your heads, and be carefull when posting pix and even just posting in general, and you will have a lot less to be worryfull in the future


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Why not just leave? Deleting in case you didn't know...means nothing. Once it's down in the server, it is done. Any serious investigation can pull that info out, whether the admin deletes it or not.
> 
> Once it enters cyberspace.....there is no real delete.


 Yep. Once it goes out on the WORLD WIDE WEB its there. And here. Probaly over there also. And I am sure LEO has it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy Bat Shit Johnny!!!!! Those look some REALLY bads dudes! Are you ok? LMAO, what bubbleheads. (nothing directed at the bubblehead club here on RIU)


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, it's real. I picked that photo off a thread here at RIU.

Proof in *living color* that some people are just too feeble-minded to be walking around *free*.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2009)

that is some scary shit really johnnyo.. i was kinda hoping that you had just made it up, but i knew that you didn't.. that was the purpose of my original post, but i guess sometimes i go about things in a lil sarcastic way, but i always hope people are bright enough to pick up on the sarcasm to see the point that i was trying to make, but obviously these two idiots were way beyond help..
they may as well have done all of the things that i was joking about doing.. its just as bad.. i sometimes wonder when you see peoples pix in their avatars if it is them or not, but i always say who would be dumb enough to do something like that... well, you have once again answered my ?'s... thank you


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2009)

oh ... even better.. i just relooked at that snap, and the one dude is wearing like a school sport team jacket that even has his name right there on the front of it.. that is the dumbest thinig i think i have ever seen in my life... really....


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 5, 2009)

I've run across questionable photos here before, but that one was *over the top*. 

I was compelled to save it. Just as a cautionary example.

We can't all be brain surgeons. And somebody has to pick up trash at the side of the road in yellow coveralls.


----------



## garensbro (Nov 5, 2009)

haha. wow. thats too crazy.


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 14, 2009)

hahaha. I just pm'd double0verhead talking about surfing and some shit. lmao And then I read this. I would love to see you on a surfboard. Good one....If thats really you, forgive me.


----------



## HighRoller87 (Nov 15, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> do you mean to tell me that if you start a journal, your not supposed to include a big picture of the front of your house, making sure you get a good one of your address and of course include the zip code, date of birth, and social security number right on the front page? crap.. i've been doing it wrong the whole time then.. what can i do?? lol...
> i'm sooo afraid that someone may recognize me by a picture i posted of a frigging plant.. wtf... if you are gonna grow, you know already that you are taking some chances, order seeds of the net.. more chances.. join a site like this... again, more chance... but guess what my friends.. in life, if you take no chances, you get no reward..
> give me all the rewards damnit... i'm a chance taken fool and love to reap the rewards.. oh well.. to each their own i guess..


haha " omg I'm worried about cops finding out that I'm growing. I'm gonna stop posting pics now even though I've posted some "

^^ haha truth is doesnt matter if your posting it on here or not if cops want to bust you they will no matter if you tell a person or not. Onces you start growing your putting your head on the line


----------



## pabedizzle (Nov 30, 2009)

Please Delete my Account admin. Thank you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 20, 2009)

If they hold their wank like they hold that gun, I'll bet there's piss everywhere in the bathroom.


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 20, 2009)

auburnguy32 said:


> delete my account as well, I apologize for the inconvenience, but I would really appreciate it. The thought police are after me....


The thought police ha ha George Orwell's 1984 is a great book.David Bowie's album Diamond dogs is influenced by the book big time.There is a song called 1984 and big brother.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 20, 2009)

Obama is 1984......


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to have my current account deleted simply so I can use another SN, sorry for the trouble moderators, I relaize these requests can become very nonsensical.

It's much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## okeydokey (Dec 29, 2009)

pssst.... hey, RUI... if anyone asks, I was never here, ok?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

Just look at it this way ...


Cop - eat a donut

Cop - catch a crook 

Which one wins most times....


----------



## WvMade (Feb 20, 2010)

Isn't this site from finland or something? so there for anybody in the U.S can't get busted off this site without an over the seas warrent and why would they waste there time on a few plants? when they can fly around on heli's and bust fields


----------



## herbose (Feb 20, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> that is some scary shit really johnnyo.. i was kinda hoping that you had just made it up, but i knew that you didn't.. that was the purpose of my original post, but i guess sometimes i go about things in a lil sarcastic way, but i always hope people are bright enough to pick up on the sarcasm to see the point that i was trying to make, but obviously these two idiots were way beyond help..
> they may as well have done all of the things that i was joking about doing.. its just as bad.. i sometimes wonder when you see peoples pix in their avatars if it is them or not, but i always say who would be dumb enough to do something like that... well, you have once again answered my ?'s... thank you


Sarcasm is not the last refuge of the weak. It's the last refuge of a frustrated teacher tired of .


----------



## termanate171 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey I'm 15


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 14, 2010)

termanate171 said:


> Hey I'm 15


Congratulations?


----------



## suleman (Nov 2, 2010)

if it is actually possible, delete my account for the time being. just caught a non-related case and just think i should get rid of every tie to a bad habit for the time being. 

already had been wanting to delete this account for a while.


----------



## drunkeniguana (Nov 9, 2010)

Please delete my account! Thanks!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 10, 2011)

suleman said:


> if it is actually possible, delete my account for the time being. just caught a non-related case and just think i should get rid of every tie to a bad habit for the time being.
> 
> already had been wanting to delete this account for a while.


damn you caught a rape charge that sucks


----------



## Naminator (Jun 10, 2011)

And this is why you make up a new user name when discussing questionably legal things.

Anyways. This is a vBulletin forum. It isn't that hard for the administration to set your account to "Guest" and then change it to and unregistered user. Your posts stay, no holes in threads, just your name leaves the forum and all your content stays. I did this a couple times when I was admin on a couple other sites when people wanted to leave and have there information gone. It also isn't very hard to change a users name. I know this for a fact.


----------



## bmas420 (Jan 17, 2012)

please delete this account. Thanks. I do have another one which I am using.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 17, 2012)

i don't remember an account.......in fact........how did i get here??
same as it ever was


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 17, 2012)

termanate171 said:


> Hey I'm 15


you made it all the way to 15


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 3, 2012)

3 years later,,,are you still here????


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 3, 2012)

how do you get a red dot instead of green? that ish is tight


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 5, 2012)

WvMade said:


> Isn't this site from finland or something? so there for anybody in the U.S can't get busted off this site without an over the seas warrent and why would they waste there time on a few plants? when they can fly around on heli's and bust fields


Is there a Finland in the USA?


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 13, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> you made it all the way to 15


I WAS GOIN TO SAY SOMTHING BOUT THAT 15 YR OLD....STILL THE REASON FOR RED FLAGS,,,FUKS LIKE THAT,,,THIS IS AN ADULT SITE...THOSE MANNERS ARE PARTLY REQUIRED....NO REP POINTS FOR THEM,, THEY GET THE PADDLE.......AND BACK TO SCHOOL,,IF U NEVER SMOKE OR DO A DRUG,,, THEN YOU WILL NEVER "HAVE" TO SMOKE OR DO ANY DRUGS,,,, THAT SIMPLE....I WAS LIED TO,, AND AM NOW,,20 YEARS LATER,,SEEING THE LIGHT...JUST LOVE MY POT THOUGH!!!


BUT AS I WAS "NOT" GOING TO SAY,,,,,,,,,BUT IF U WANT AN ACCOUNT "DELETED" FOR GOOOOOOODDDDDDDD! *"AAALLL" *OF IT....THEN I WOULD VENTURE TO SAY THAT,,,, MMMMMMMMMMM ,,,THINK HARD,,,,SAYING THOSE MAGIC WORDS,,,,, CLICK UR HEELS TWICE,,, WAKE UP IN THE MORNING AND U WILL BE DELETED!!! I WOULD GUESS *"ALL"* OF IT...THINK ABOUT THE THINGS THAT COULD BE DONE IF A UNDER AGED PERSON HAD ALL THIS SENIORITY ON A POT THREAD ON THE WEB. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I GIVE MYSELF REPS...


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 13, 2012)

You got me paranoid!!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 13, 2012)

never delete my account. when I die grow a plant and post a poster of my face next to it in frount of the police station.... real talk


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 15, 2012)

HHHHEEEELLLLL YYYYYYEEEAAAAHHHHH!!!! Ill COME OUTTA MY GRAVE TO TO WATER.....


----------



## canaplease (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you please delete this account too! Thanks


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 22, 2012)

Never!!!!!!


----------



## F A B (Jul 22, 2012)

canaplease said:


> Can you please delete this account too! Thanks


why u asking to have your account deleted then 30 minutes after your posting this
u post elsewhere saying you will be posting pics in a week ?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 22, 2012)

Please delete this message. I want my account. Just get rid of this message for me. I thought it through and it was completely unnecessary, thank you.


----------



## F A B (Jul 22, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Please delete this message. I want my account. Just get rid of this message for me. I thought it through and it was completely unnecessary, thank you.


i will save it here for you in case you change your mind


----------



## canaplease (Jul 23, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> Never!!!!!!


why are you stalking me?

I dont really need an account anymore.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 23, 2012)

canaplease said:


> why are you stalking me?
> 
> I dont really need an account anymore.



lol creepy never been called a stalker b4, although ive had some internet folk follow me around it seems.... but if i have umm "stalking" you my bad it is unintentional. i dont know who the fuck you are or care too, its just a joke you cant delete your account tho....

but if you dont think im a real person or have better things to do than stalk you just look at my recent posts i post everywhere soooo have a good day dont be so paranoid lol.


----------



## canaplease (Jul 23, 2012)

i wasnt being serious, but thats dumb you can delete the account


----------



## canaplease (Jul 23, 2012)

but i am serious about geting my account deleted.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 23, 2012)

me personally i cant dlete im just an everyday user the admin could but i dont know why they dont probably will mess with the indexing of the site on the server so they do and im guessing they would only delete accounts that have been inactive for a long time or banned permanently. so just stop using the account although my old acount i started 2 years ago i would pop in on it every now and then this year they banned it for good but they still have not deleted it yet


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

What I would like to know is, how do I remove copious amounts of ass and taint hair without a lot of fuss? Can you delete my ass and taint hair?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 23, 2012)

hmm im sure if you go to a gay bar they will take off it for you, just be an easy target.


----------



## F A B (Jul 23, 2012)

canaplease said:


> why are you stalking me?
> 
> I dont really need an account anymore.


im sorry we have a strict no returns policy here
doesnt matter if u have a receipt


----------



## F A B (Jul 23, 2012)

canaplease said:


> but i am serious about geting my account deleted.


and they are serious about not deleting it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2012)

this reminds me of when me wife tried to make me delete my pornhub account


----------



## missnu (Jul 23, 2012)

CrackerJax said:


> I got stimulated last night, but I'm not posting any pics!!


Then the internet rules state that it didn't happen...lol


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Too late. Already sent all your info to the DEA, FBI, CIA and SPCA


----------



## The Blunt Doctor (Jul 25, 2012)

can you please delete my account too? i have to get a real job soon and don't
want any of this popping up on my possible internet background search.
Thanks!


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

The Blunt Doctor said:


> can you please delete my account too? i have to get a real job soon and don't
> want any of this popping up on my possible internet background search.
> Thanks!


well when u apply just dont put THE BLUNT DOCTOR on application


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 27, 2012)

Lol. .


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 27, 2012)

The Blunt Doctor said:


> can you please delete my account too? i have to get a real job soon and don't
> want any of this popping up on my possible internet background search.
> Thanks!


we got you now...


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> What I would like to know is, how do I remove copious amounts of ass and taint hair without a lot of fuss? Can you delete my ass and taint hair?



Heard duct tape works good try that lol


----------



## Xrangex (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha, I'll admit Ive had my days of baked paranoia, Infact I only know of this thread because I too was freaking out about cops on the site, finding my IP, and all that blah blah blah, I stayed offline for afee days just because not being able to delete your account only made my paranoia worse haha. After I sobered up and got of the paranoia train I came back and am staying on for good 

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/556984-titty-fucking-realistic-perspective.html

^ no cop site would have kickass threads like this ^


----------



## grandaddydank (Sep 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> do you mean to tell me that if you start a journal, your not supposed to include a big picture of the front of your house, making sure you get a good one of your address and of course include the zip code, date of birth, and social security number right on the front page? crap.. i've been doing it wrong the whole time then.. what can i do?? lol...
> i'm sooo afraid that someone may recognize me by a picture i posted of a frigging plant.. wtf... if you are gonna grow, you know already that you are taking some chances, order seeds of the net.. more chances.. join a site like this... again, more chance... but guess what my friends.. in life, if you take no chances, you get no reward..
> give me all the rewards damnit... i'm a chance taken fool and love to reap the rewards.. oh well.. to each their own i guess..


wow. that is some super shit. is there any way you can post something without trumping up yourself. Every friggin time? Is there a dislike button in this bitch?


----------



## grandaddydank (Sep 13, 2012)

all you "chance taking fools" obviously never got popped. yet. hope your closet grows go well. bitches


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 13, 2012)

Closet grows. . . . . Life is risk reward. . . If you don't take chances then you will never accomplish anything


----------



## feliks420 (Sep 14, 2012)

This is EXACTLY why I ONLY post pictures of those I've found on the internet.....NEVER my own pictures...ever.....that would just be stupid, to allow the police to see what I'm doing in my own home. I just theoretically post and ask questions to satisfy my curiousity.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 15, 2012)

fuck the police and the dea


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 17, 2012)

Once you take the red pill, you fukd son, bwahaha



seriously though.


----------

